# viv sized neoregalias-the list!



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

So the wonderful folks at michaels bromeliads sent me this list so I could have a quick reference and quit trying to order 2 ft neos. There are plenty more than these that work, and some have already been posted, but I thought others might appreciate the access to this info. just trying to help out.
Here might be a good place to post others that have worked for you as well

Alpine Rose	6-8" wide, full rosette green w/pink & White marbling
Andy Ann	wide leaf compact 6" rosette, green w/ purple
Angel Face	5-6" diameter, yellow with fine spots
Angel Face x ampullacea tigrina	as above but 3-4" , pups come on stolons
Ariel	4"w x 4-6" tall, light purple with big purple spots
Blushing Tiger	8-12" depending on light, green with heavy red bands
Cheers	4"w x 4-6" tall, light green with big purple spots
Chubby x smithii	4-6" wide full rosette, green w/ some purple markings
Dartanion	2-3", dark red with some green spots, pups on stolons
Dexter's Pride x Fireball	6"w x 8-10" tall, upright rosette solid dark red
Domino	2"w x 3-5" tall, very dark purple w/ green spots
Fireball	3-5" wide, green to solid red depending on light, stolons
Fireball x compacta	as above but 6-10", pups come on stolons
Galaxy	4-6"w x 8-12" tall, dark base with purple marbling
Guinea	3-4" , green with red spots
Inca x Fireball	4-6" green and red mottled
Malibu (dwarf compacta)	to12" wide, light green with lots of leaves, pups on stolons
Mo Peppa Please 4-6", dark green with lots of dark red spots
Olens 696 x Charm	6-8", green with dark tips and red tint
Olens x Marble Throat	4"w x 5-6" tall, upright rosette green w/ pink mottling
olens x Mocha Mint	4"w x 6-8" tall, dark red, pups on stolons
olens x smithii	4-5" green with big red spots
pauciflora	4-5" tube light green w/ purple spots, long stolons
pauciflora x Grenada	4-6" rosette glossy purple
pauciflora x kautskyi	3"w x 4-5" tall tube, green to yellow with some dark spots
puctatisima rubra	2-4" rosette, dark red w/ dark bars, pups on stolons
punctatisima, yellow	2-4" rosette, yellow w/ dark bars, pups on stolons
punctatisima rubra x tigrina	2-3"w x 4-6" tall, bronze w/ dark bars, long stolons
Purple Star x Fireball	wide leaf compact 6-8" rosette, glossy purple
Red Bird	3-5" rosette, all red, pups on stolons
rubrifolia	4-6" rosette, green to red w/ some dark bars
Seeing Red	all red compact, many leaves 10-12"
Shamrock	3-4" tubular rosette, 
Spot On	6-8" rosette, bright green & red spotted
Tiger Cub	4-6" tubular, olive green w/ dark bars
tigrina	4-6" rosette, light green w/ dark bars
Wee Willy	4-5" compact rosette, green to yellow w/ brown bars
Wild Tiger	4-5" compact rosette, green & red mottled
Zoe	like fireball, deep red w/ rich variegation


----------



## Estrato (Jan 6, 2009)

I just ordered a few Neo. Chiquita Linda which arent supposed to get over 3" tall. Theyre green with a lot of little red spots.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah,but they don't hold water too well


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Good point julio, 
the emphasis of this list is broms with wide axils for water holding, tad rearing and frog sleeping. All mine choose to sleep in brom axils over all other choices. Hence many ampullacea morphs/hybrids, and other similar non water holders aern't on it.
I have a few of these, will try to post pics of them and others I have that work.
I am adding
hatsumi
chile verde(from antone-very nice)
ritzy red(from antone)


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

These ones are also viv sized:

(Measurements are for the size of the rosette, not for height.)
Neoregalia Ellen B.-12"
" Medusa-10"
" Red Waif-4"
" Bloodshot Eyes-8-10"
" Diablo *****-4-6" (this is one of my favorites)

I don't know whether they're widely available... but they're small and pretty .


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I have absolutely nothing against Michael (I actually consider him a friend) but I find it sort of funny that someone who's never kept a terrarium or dart frogs could recommend bromeliads for them. Go figure. 

I will say right now that anything that gets 10" wide is just about the limit for the average viv. Also, its hard to go by measurements b/c those of us that grow these plants are growing them in a greenhouse or shadehouse where they WILL grow differently than they do in a typical viv.

I very rarely sell a bromeliad that I have not tried in a viv. With that said, I will give a small list of my favorite few that aren't on that list...

June Night
Superball x pauciflora
Little Faith
Chubby
Rien's Pride


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Just thought it was a good resource for folks, notice I personally listed some I have gotten from you and like. I have just tried to get several from him now, like voodoo doll, and toucan, only to find out that they are too big. Its hard to find descriptions, let alone pictures of a wide variety of choices in one location. Because I am a plant nut and always on the lookout for something new and beautiful, I find having at least partial descriptions of numerous choices a handy tool. 
These on the list were chosen based on their smaller size and for the most part the ability to hold water, not frog testedness. terrarium size friendly is the theme here.

Also, that's why I specifically said maybe it would be a good place for others to post what has worked for them. the post your best broms thread doesn't often give size descriptions.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Don't let your feelings get hurt. I was just giving my input. Like I said, I have nothing against Michael at all. If we were allowed to give feedback, I would illustrate that fact right here.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Frogtofall said:


> I will give a small list of my favorite few that aren't on that list...
> 
> June Night
> Superball x pauciflora
> ...


GOOD choices Antone. In particular that Rien's Pride is getting to be one of my favotites.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

This site has a ton of pics of species as well as hybrids
Bromeliads in Australia - Neoregelia


----------



## stoney225 (Apr 24, 2008)

This is the most complete photo index that I know of:

www.fcbs.org

Florida Council Bromeliad Society


----------



## paulrust (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks Jason, I was thinking of making just such a list for myself. You saved me a bunch of work, much appreciated. Paul


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I take no credit, just copied from an e-mail from michaels. I really would like to see more people post their choices here. Soooooooooo many nice viv sized broms to choose from. I like the fcbs.org site, but they don't tell you the sizes always. Besides, nothing beats the feedback from other froggers.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I wonder how many people read these forums. I swear that fcbs link is posted weekly.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I know it Antone. ahhhhhhhhhh, but what can you do, at least people are eager to share info


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Good point!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I think you'd be surprised how many people are lurking in the background just soaking up all the knowledge you more experienced froggers offer! PEEKA BOO


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

This is an important thread.

I think the reason the fcbs link is posted once a week is because some new kid (I avoid "newbie") asks about bromeliads 2X a week!

Two points:

1) Antone is right about the sizes. Plants grown in semi-shade in Florida will usually grow tighter than plants grown in tanks.

2) Consider your lighting: Again, "bright to moderate" in Florida is "full sun" here in NYC. For example, Neo 'Fireball" is grown in a glasshouse at the Brooklyn BG, and it's mostly green. In very bright light! Yet, try growing in full sun in northern Australia and you will kill it. 

In my experience, most neos need very bright light and should be mounted "high and dry" to maintain tight rosettes. Otherwise, they not only grow greener, but they become looser rosettes.


----------

